# In your opinion, which logging crew is the best.



## yellojeeper (May 18, 2009)

It seems the network ranks the crews on logs hauled to the mill. I was wondering how the people here would rank the AxMen crews from this year's series? 

I would like you to take into account the amount of professionalism and respect that each owner and crew members exhibited. Also the efficiency of operation, and the talent level of each crew. In a nutshell, if you were to go to work for one of the company's from this years series, which would it be?

Personally, I think Connor Aviation should easily take the #1 spot. The amount of pride and professionalism is far and above any other AxMen team.

Last on the list will definately be Rygaard and Jimmy. It's actually a tie, at least Jimmy attemted to train his kid, wheras big rygaard lets his greenhorns figure things out on their own.


----------



## slowp (May 18, 2009)

The high balling crew at the PNW gtg would whup all of em!


----------



## hkmp5s (May 18, 2009)

S&S aqua loggers.opcorn:


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 18, 2009)

hkmp5s said:


> S&S aqua loggers.opcorn:



:agree2:Jimmy really knows how to take charge and communicate clearly. His energy motivates his crew around him his equipment is state of the art and he amazes us with his hands on skills at every turn.


----------



## Rookie1 (May 18, 2009)

Is this a trick question? How can you pick from a highly edited TV show.The show probably doesnt show everything.


----------



## JCBearss (May 18, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> Is this a trick question? How can you pick from a highly edited TV show.The show probably doesnt show everything.



I would have to concur with that...I think there are few guys thatn have left a good impression that I would like to work with


----------



## welder15725 (May 18, 2009)

*Connor Aviation*

But if heli loggers had a choice, send me to Canada eh


----------



## huskystihl (May 18, 2009)

Krispy kreme craig,,, hes a fat a$$ I mean bad a$$$


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 18, 2009)

i think connor had Thar act together tom trees


----------



## ClimbinArbor (May 23, 2009)

Gord from Heli Loggers has the most proffesional setup of any of the shows ive seen.


----------



## jburlingham (May 23, 2009)

ClimbinArbor said:


> Gord from Heli Loggers has the most proffesional setup of any of the shows ive seen.



:agree2:

But If I had to rank the Crews from Axemen Based on the highly edited stuff the air,

1- Browning
2- Conner
3- Rygaard
4- Pihl
5- S&S


----------



## Ske-bum (May 25, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> :agree2:Jimmy really knows how to take charge and communicate clearly. His energy motivates his crew around him his equipment is state of the art and he amazes us with his hands on skills at every turn.



Exactly, the guy is awesome. That new boat is a sweet ride.


----------



## MRNDAD (May 25, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> :agree2:Jimmy really knows how to take charge and communicate clearly. His energy motivates his crew around him his equipment is state of the art and he amazes us with his hands on skills at every turn.




LMAO...sure he does...truth is..He couldn't lead a thirsty horse to water..


----------



## Mike Van (May 25, 2009)

But Jimmy's no moron - Just ask him!


----------



## Jkebxjunke (May 26, 2009)

Conner and Browning were the 2 top spots...in their respective niches for professionalism it was Conner... followed closely by J.M. Browning... then Mike Phiel ( now if there was that much trouble on the site.. where the hell was Mike? he was hardly ever there.. no wonder there was so much lost production.. if he was onsite.. maybe he would have had better numbers-- but then again thats the way things were edited) for the last 2 spots were the Rygardds and S&S .... they both treat their employees like crap ..I will give them credit for working with crap but I think the rygardds had better maintained equipment... so they had a fire... that can happen... but at least they weren't in danger of sinking every time they went on the water...

in reference to Jimmy's new boat.. I am going to quote a couple lines from a movie rep to the first one who guesses the movie...
" I feel I need a tetanus shot just from looking at her..... the only thing holding her together are the bird droppings."

... hey you editors of the show... you had the wrong theme music for S&S.. should have been more comedic like the 3 stooges music or gilligans island.


----------



## Gologit (May 27, 2009)

slowp said:


> The high balling crew at the PNW gtg would whup all of em!



Yup...especially the rigging crew, the Ford corner block, the Dodge yarder, and the human haul-backs.


----------



## slowp (May 27, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Yup...especially the rigging crew, the Ford corner block, the Dodge yarder, and the human haul-backs.



I'm thinkin' we could give Jimmy and son some serious competition. 
But we'd need to work on our rigging fits.


----------



## Nosmo (Jun 18, 2009)

Well I'd rather say who exhibts the least of the people I'd want to work for. Craig and Jimmy. 

That Jimmy can't do anything with out yelling and cussing his son out - except one thing and that is sleep.

Not even going to mention the BS Craig kept putting out with that Brad youngster.

This is just my opinion but what a hell of a way to judge who is King of the Mountain by how many loads get to the mill. There are too many variables such as weather, breakdowns , and even a breakdown blocking the road which was a company not even in the contest.

One company even had guys who claimed to take the day off to go hunting (Dwayne and Levi). I always like Dwayne but I bet he went hunting his next bottle that day.

Nosmo


----------

